# more powder paint questions



## draggin bait (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm getting ready to try and powder paint my first batch of lead jigs. I've made them before but never used powder paint. I read wher someone used pantyhose over the jar as a sifter, and said it worked pretty good. If I do this can I collect powder that missed the jig, and re use it?
I've also heard that you can dip the jigs. If I do this will it somehow melt powder that does not attach to the jig. I dont want to waste any paint. Can someone lead me int the right direction? Thanks


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I have never tried the shaking method. I see no reason you cannot catch and reuse just keep it clean.
I have been dipping straight into the jars just shaking them up a little. It works OK except you get some thick spots which have dripped while curing.
I just purchased a fluid bed which I'm going to test drive tommorrow. These fluff the paint with giving a more even coat of paint and they are suposed to save paint.
I hope this helps.


----------



## draggin bait (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks for the help. I'm going to give it try soon. let me know how the fluid bed works out for you.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Digger said:


> I have never tried the shaking method. I see no reason you cannot catch and reuse just keep it clean.
> I have been dipping straight into the jars just shaking them up a little. It works OK except you get some thick spots which have dripped while curing.
> I just purchased a fluid bed which I'm going to test drive tommorrow. These fluff the paint with giving a more even coat of paint and they are suposed to save paint.
> I hope this helps.



Digger I have about 30 two oz bottles of the powder paint in different colors (basically every color I could get including glow colors LOL) for when I start my leadheads in a couple weeks alos have about a pound or two of black and lime green so drop me a PM after you try that fluid bed and give me the details i.e how well it worked where ya got it price etc.... been thinking of getting one.

Thanks 
Ken


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

*Fluid bed*

The only way to powder paint. Much smoother paint.
http://tjstackle.com/
He had it listed for 50 bucks as abuy it now on Ebay.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I paint fourty to fifty jig heads at one sitting. The fluid bed is the way to go if you use powder paint. I Have the CSI Inc. FB-3 model. http://www.csipaint.com/fluidbeds.htm
It works great I order a pound of paint in each color I am using.


----------



## draggin bait (Mar 21, 2006)

who sells powder paint locally? (tidewater area)


----------



## fcbandgdog1 (Jan 11, 2006)

*I am in Norfolk*

I live in Norfolk and I do a good bit of powder coating. I have a shop set up. If you would like to come by, I'll be happy to show you how to powder coat.

Frank


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

You might be able to get some at Bass Pro Shop or Gander Mountain stores, if you have one in your area. Some auto body repair shops have it as well.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Bishops and Oceans East have it as well.


----------



## Bayou Bob (Apr 25, 2006)

From a bachelor who regularly has those episodes when there should have been a woman in the house to say "Don't you dare do that in here" 
put some aluminum foil under them if you cure them hanging in the oven! What a mess. (It wasn't as bad as shaping the pinewood derby car in the dining room with the belt sander.)


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

You probably should not cure in a oven you plan to cook food in. I plan to get a toaster oven for curing my jig heads. I figure I can get one at a yard sale some where cheep.


----------



## draggin bait (Mar 21, 2006)

Im using a toaster oven I bought at K mart for 25 bucks. Works great. I would definitely stay away from cooking lead the same place you cook dinner.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I use a toaster oven as well.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

*Fluid Beds*

If you are gonna powder coat more than jusxt a few a fluid bed is the only way to go. I paint thousands of head every year and could not do it without my fluid beds. I have two single dips as well as a 12"x12".

I also use a old oven instead of the toaster oven. I can preheat and cure many jigs at once and my MOJOs fit as well. 

You fellas should try some of the candy colors that Componenet Systems has now. They look awesome over white as well as new shinny lead.


DEAN


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Question for you Powder Paint Experts*

Can it be be used on reel parts?

Like the reel seat of a Penn Jigmaster thet is chrome and subject to pitting from saltwater.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I'm sure you could do it. You would have to heat it up, dip it, then bake it, as long as the parts are metal. You would have to be mindfull that you would be adding to the part so you might have to sand some some off with a high speed rotary tool to make it work properly on the reel when you were done. I have not tried to powder coat anything but jigs yet, but I know they use powder paint on cars. I don't see why you could not use it on a reel part.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey Dean, where did your 12x12 come from?


----------

